# Kevin Pinkney



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Who is this Kevin Pinkney we have on the summer league. He got 14pts on 7/8, 10 ast, and 7 rebs tonight. That is pretty a decent showing by any account.

Anybody know who this guy is?


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I think the 10 assists is an error. There is a spreadsheet type of report that says he got no assists. If he actually had 10, then the Blazers certainly passed alot during this game.

He still had a good game, but I heard it was 0 and not 10...anyone who watched it care to comment?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it was 0 but i think he played pf so its not too shocking


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

It's got to be a typo. No way he had 10 assists.

Maybe 1. Maybe 0. But not 10.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Good thing, we would have had to sign him and that would make 16. :biggrin:


----------

